# Compatible External Hard Drives



## archer804 (Dec 21, 2015)

Can someone help with what models of external hard drives are compatible with the Tivo bolt.

Am looking to buy one but past forum entries seem to list external drives that are not available still in marketplaces like Amazon through Prime or Best Buy. 

Thanks,:up:
Archer


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

THere is only one. The WD my book 1TB av drive sold by Tivo. Its been gone from mainstream outlets for some time.


----------



## Wildh (Jan 26, 2017)

Interesting. So that's the only one? The Seagate, or fantom on Amazon don't work?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Wildh said:


> Interesting. So that's the only one? The Seagate, or fantom on Amazon don't work?


Yes only one. Nothing else works (is plug and play).

We know there is a software solution because Weaknees sells Bolts with custom exterior drives added, but they have to have the unit in hand to "marry" the custom exterior drive to that specific unit.


----------



## Wildh (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah I saw that on their website. Hence the reason I'm seeing threads on people hacking into the bolt and tapping the SATA port. My thoughts were..."why not just get an external drive?".


----------

